
New Macbook rumoured to have no escape key - ajholyoake
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/10/25/13409258/apple-new-macbook-pro-no-escape-key
======
aq3cn
As a touch typist, I cannot tolerate slightest change in keyboard layout. Now
this is unthinkable. As a Vim user too, I heavily rely on Esc keys and it will
be perfect recipe for them to kill my work flow. So much arrogance in name of
invention.

Why does not Apple create an app for it's user to teach them touch typing if
it cares so much about its users. Why isn't there any comprehensive offline
manual inbuilt into the OS? Now they are making Esc key a next mp3 jack.
Enough of spoon feeding.

